# where to get driftwood?



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

here is a pic i was shown of a tank that belongs to someone i know.










here's JOM's.










where do i get scraggly pieces of driftwood like these?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I would also like to know...


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

trashion said:


> I would also like to know...


high-five!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.manzanita.com or register at one of the planted tank websites (http://www.plantedtank.net or http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com) and look for a seller on there. Just search for manzanita and he should be the first thread you see on either.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just head for my local rivers and streams and pick it up.lots of cool pieces....and free too.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

lohachata said:


> i just head for my local rivers and streams and pick it up.lots of cool pieces....and free too.


sounds like an income stream right that, mate. i'd buy from you.


----------



## wifishman (Jun 25, 2008)

this will seem stupid but i assume u boil them after you bring them home to kill any and all unwanted hitchhikers


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Yap I would go with Rivers streams. As far for the first one looks like tree roots any one else think that as well?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Ricker said:


> Yap I would go with *Rivers streams*. As far for the first one looks like tree roots any one else think that as well?


just to clarify, do you mean "rivers and streams?"


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Gil - I've never found anything interesting in the streams near my house. I've also been chased out of a creek by the New York DEP Police, but that was in a big park near my house.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you have manzanita around your local area you can just collect that and cut it to your desires. I know we have tons around here and that is where I get mine. I just sanded it some and rinsed it in hot water, it was way too big to fit in a pot to boil LOL.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

COM said:


> Gil - I've never found anything interesting in the streams near my house. I've also been chased out of a creek by the New York DEP Police, but that was in a big park near my house.


i simply don't trust the waterways in my immediate area. maybe i'll keep an eye out the next time we're out in the boonies.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You might find some cool stuff down at Letchworth. I've been meaning to go hike that for about a year now.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

are you allowed to remove anything from a state park?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Legally, no...otherwise, you be the judge!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

trashion said:


> Legally, no...otherwise, you be the judge!


:ack: naughty, naughty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Head to the beach if you're close enough. I've found really cool pieces of driftwood on the beach.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I just got back from the annual company picnic. This year we had it at a state park on Lake Erie. I saw some really cool pieces of wood along the edge of the beach. Some of it looked like that bucks horn stuff.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> just to clarify, do you mean "rivers and streams?"


LOL ya hehe


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never boiled or soaked driftwood..i collected it from the s****************s of lake erie and rivers and streams around cleveland..all i ever did was to hose it down real good.
never had a problem.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Did it just filter the word "s****************s?"

S**************** - can I type the singular?

$****************s

Oh I see. That's not even the proper spelling for the oldest profession. The proper spelling starts with a W.


----------



## DLM (Jun 27, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> here is a pic i was shown of a tank that belongs to someone i know.


Speak of the devil.  I just posted my first thread in the pics forum:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fis...-planted-tank-progress-thread.html#post180496

When I head back to the LFS on Tuesday to pick up my neons and moss, I can ask the guy if he'd be willing to ship some if you are interested (or try to get his source....which I doubt he'll give to me :x ). As you saw on the Subaru forum....it's not the cheapest stuff through this guy, but at least he has a fast, reliable source.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

great!

if all else fails, would you be willing to buy and ship to me if i paypal you in advance?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all i said was "sh or es" .....good grief this is a weird set up.....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ummm hmmm, we know what you meant.


----------



## DLM (Jun 27, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> great!
> 
> if all else fails, would you be willing to buy and ship to me if i paypal you in advance?




That shouldn't be a problem. He pretty much charges by the weight of the piece (or pieces)....how big of a piece would you be interested in?

That middle piece in my tank was $40, the one on the right was $30, and the one on the left was $15. All I have to do is tell him a price per piece and he will have it within a day or so of ordering it.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

mine is only a 20 gallon tank, so the piece on the left would be big enough without being too big.

besides, i think its look would work the best for my tank too. might crowd the tank if there's too much going on.


----------



## DLM (Jun 27, 2008)

I picked up two pieces today. He didn't have anything smaller in stock and I'm not sure when I would be going back by so I grabbed them. They are a little bigger than the 12" x 12" you told me.....so let me know if they aren't something you want....I'm pretty sure the guy will take them back. This piece was $25:
Different angles:


----------



## DLM (Jun 27, 2008)

This is the 2nd piece. It was $20.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

roadrashed, the first one is too big for my tank. i'm all over the 2nd piece like a fat kid on cupcakes.

let's work out payment over PM, or IM me.

cheers.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi gil_long, I have some extra driftwood I'm not using. I got it off eBay about a year ago and was told it was from Michigan. Private message me if you're interested in it and we can work something out.


----------



## DLM (Jun 27, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> roadrashed, the first one is too big for my tank. i'm all over the 2nd piece like a fat kid on cupcakes.
> 
> let's work out payment over PM, or IM me.
> 
> cheers.



I have the wood boxed and ready...PM sent.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

money sent, PM replied.

life would be so much easier if only the whole world is was this efficient.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

look what i did just now.










new driftwood courtesy of DLM. Rock used to keep it from floating, even after 4 days of soaking.


----------



## DLM (Jun 27, 2008)

Sweet.  Did you trim it up a bit? 


It took about 2 weeks for my roots to stay down. One of them is still very "light", so I keep a rock on it. Hopefully the next time I do some work in the tank I can remove the rocks.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah, i had to trim it a little so it'll fit in comfortably.

thanks again!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice! I like it!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

does it really depend on the type of lake/river on which you can find this type of driftwood? i'd also love to have a piece in my tank to make it look even more natural, but i live in connecticut so who knows if there are any good places to find this sort of wood. =/


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking good, Gil.

What is the plant in the foreground? COM likes.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

COM: That's Hemianthus Micranthemoides  High light, nutrient-hungry plant.


----------

